# Summer Breeze – Freshwater West



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

The gentle sway of the grass, the lapping of the tide and the pastel colour wash of the sunset across the sky; rarely is Freshwater West in Pembrokeshire so serene, a truly magical place.










5D3, 17-40 - LEE CPL, 2 & 3 stop Soft ND Grad

Thanks!
drew


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic photo, Love your shots


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Awesome shot Drew. shooting a nice piece of kit too (5D3:thumb

I shoot 500D - love Canon

Thanks for sharing 
Ben


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Fantastic shot. 

I grew up in Pembrokeshire, just outside of Tenby) until the age of 18 and my family still lives there but I've had to move away for work. God I miss it sometimes and this photo is compounding that.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

ImDesigner said:


> Fantastic shot.
> 
> I grew up in Pembrokeshire, just outside of Tenby) until the age of 18 and my family still lives there but I've had to move away for work. God I miss it sometimes and this photo is compounding that.


Thanks! Heh, I know of so many people that leave and miss the place  plenty more Pembs pics here > http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/landscapes/pembrokeshire/

Cheers!
drew


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Like it


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Colours in the sky are lovely Drew:thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

buckas said:


> Thanks! Heh, I know of so many people that leave and miss the place  plenty more Pembs pics here > http://drewbuckleyphotography.com/landscapes/pembrokeshire/
> 
> Cheers!
> drew


Thanks for sharing that link, Drew. It's really inspiring to view all those places I know so well, photographed beautifully. Could you PM me with details of your Landscape Workshop please? I followed the link on your website but it took me to a blank page.

:thumb:


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

West Wales beaches are stunning,,just had a short break there,.....


----------

